# REMINGTON 870 EXPRESS SUPER MAGNUM 3 1/2" CHAMBER



## Fowl_Addiction (Sep 10, 2008)

FOR SALE BLACK SYNTHETIC COMES WITH PATTERN MASTER CHOKE TUBE, HI VIZ SIGHTS, AND A GEL RECOIL PAD 1 YR. OLD. GREAT CONDITION. GUN NEW RETAILS 329.99, PATTERN MASTER CHOKE $ 84.99, GEL RECOIL PAD. $24.99. PADDED SLING $29.99

WHOLE PACKAGE FOR SALE $350.00 CALL 801-719-1209 OR EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey whats the barrel length on that one?


----------



## Fowl_Addiction (Sep 10, 2008)

28"


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool, I will see if I can scrape up the money.


----------



## Fowl_Addiction (Sep 10, 2008)

keep me posted


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

that gun will kick more than you will like nortah. Only differnce then your gun is the ability to shoot the 3.5s not worth the money to upgrade.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> that gun will kick more than you will like nortah. Only differnce then your gun is the ability to shoot the 3.5s not worth the money to upgrade.


And miss out on shooting 3 1/2 Dead Coyote or Black Cloud shells???? 
The 3 1/2 inch payload will probably give you another 15 to 20 yards distance won't it???


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> that gun will kick more than you will like nortah. Only differnce then your gun is the ability to shoot the 3.5s not worth the money to upgrade.


Strongly disagree on both counts! I just got my super mag in the waterfowl camo. It has an R3 pad on the butt, and it kick less than my 870 express in 3 inch. And, I like the option for the 3.5's too.

There is nothing quite like the sound of some 3.5 OO buck getting racked into the chamber that says, "You betta run!!"


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I only shoot a 20 gauge with lead in the stock cause I cant handle the kick. I just barely upgraded from the 410.  

If the recoil pad is what makes the recoil some much less its far better to buy an aftermarket recoil pad for less than 40 bucks then spend 300 on a new gun. There isnt enough difference between the 2 guns to reduce the recoil by a notiecable amount.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> > that gun will kick more than you will like nortah. Only differnce then your gun is the ability to shoot the 3.5s not worth the money to upgrade.
> ...


I only use the black cloud to shoot the ducks that are diving 15 to 20 yards below the surface of the water. And I only aim for the beaks since duck dont have lips.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> I only shoot a 20 gauge with lead in the stock cause I cant handle the kick. I just barely upgraded from the 410.
> 
> If the recoil pad is what makes the recoil some much less its far better to buy an aftermarket recoil pad for less than 40 bucks then spend 300 on a new gun. There isnt enough difference between the 2 guns to reduce the recoil by a notiecable amount.


This is of course your opinion, and that's okay. You do bring up a good point too. I had to have my super mag in camo, does your leaded 20 come in camo, or did you upgrade it to the hi-tek "invisible" finish? 



deadicatedweim said:


> I only use the black cloud to shoot the ducks that are diving 15 to 20 yards below the surface of the water. And I only aim for the beaks since duck dont have lips.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Well to add some light to the subject when hunting with nortah I offered him my sbe2 with some 3.5s on a jump and he declined cause it wasnt worth the kick to him so thats why I stated my original opinion.

And when I bought my Citori over under that is dura touched in wetlands camo the salesman at sportsmans said "you better not set this gun down in the marsh your going to loose it." 
I think that would be a better comment he should tell you about the invisible gun.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I'm just giving you hard time DW, no offense intended bro. 

FWIW, I don't like the kick of 3.5 either, but, hey, if I ever need to shoot down a commercial airliner, it's there right????


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> Well to add some light to the subject *when hunting with nortah I offered him my sbe2 with some 3.5s on a jump* and he declined cause it wasnt worth the kick to him so thats why I stated my original opinion.
> 
> And when I bought my Citori over under that is dura touched in wetlands camo the salesman at sportsmans said "you better not set this gun down in the marsh your going to loose it."
> I think that would be a better comment he should tell you about the invisible gun.


Hmm when did this take place? I only remember hunting with you on the opener where we didnt jump shoot? Maybe you were on something when you dreamed this up? Why would I be afraid of a shotguns recoil but shoot a 270?

Sorry fowladdiction, opinions on your attempt to sell a shotgun are probably not what you were looking for. Maybe try to sell it on KSL where people cant write responses.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

your right Im on something since I didnt state what year it was. As I recall It was the year you got back from your mission but you have talked many of times about the extra recoil on just heavy high brass field loads. By the way I think there are some remington 130 grain sirocco 270 bullets in my basement that are either yours or Ajs

I should have stated this in the begining I think the super mag is a great gun and is totally worth the money but I wouldnt buy one just to upgrade from the regular 870. I would save the money and try to upgrade to a autoloader or o/u.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I still dont remember that. I think those bullets are mine! Thanks for the heads up. That is the load I shot last time I hunted, there should be a little more that half the box left. I ended up buying a camo 11-87 in perfect condition on KSL on Saturday. Dead1 and I are planning a trip to the range Wednesday to see how it shoots. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

To the guy who said he shoots at the ducks beaks beacuse they don't have lips... Well they don't have beaks either Im pretty sure they sport a bill :mrgreen:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i only shoot the ones with beaks or lips.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Coots and who know's? I havent seen the ones with lips yet. Must be some kind of hybrid. :lol:


----------

